# 68x with opt 40



## _willis_1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Good evening everyone,

Just a brief background on me. I'm 23 yrs old with a psychology degree and looking to join the military specifically the SOCOM side of the house. 

I've been searching high and low to the questions I have about this specific MOS and route that I want to take. I don't even know if it is possible. I've contacted multiple recruiters and even contacted Regimental recruiters and no joy. So, I'm hoping that somebody in regiment or with experience with this MOS can answer my questions.  

First, is it even possible to get an 68x opt 40 off the street. Regiment has the job listed on the recruiting website. Next, if it is possible would I go to RASP or would I even go to RASP?  Would I be able to stay there throughout my enlistment contract (4 years)?  Would I deploy with them ( i'm not concerned about by the way, just curious)? I know this is a MOS that most people wouldn't think was in battalion, and they don't talk about, but I hoping somebody on here has some information about it.

Thank you.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2016)

_willis_1 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Just a brief background on me. I'm 23 yrs old with a psychology degree and looking to join the military specifically the SOCOM side of the house.
> 
> ...



Yes. But be prepared. It is the longest route into the Regiment there is.



_willis_1 said:


> Next, if it is possible would I go to RASP or would I even go to RASP?



You go to RASP first. Then PreSOCM, and then to SOCM for the next year.



_willis_1 said:


> Would I be able to stay there throughout my enlistment contract (4 years)?



Yes. As long as you continue to meet the standards each and everyday and don't do anything stupid that jeopardizes your career. 



_willis_1 said:


> Would I deploy with them ( i'm not concerned about by the way, just curious)?



Yes.



_willis_1 said:


> I know this is a MOS that most people wouldn't think was in battalion, and they don't talk about, but I hoping somebody on here has some information about it.
> 
> Thank you.



The top 2 medics who recently won the Army's Best Medic challenge, were both from 3rd Ranger Battalion.

Army Rangers Win The Army's Best Medic Competition


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2016)

Ranger Batt Medics are like SF Medics...  Ranger always, medic as required.


----------



## kjk01 (Dec 26, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Yes. But be prepared. It is the longest route into the Regiment there is.



Can you please clarify on the routes into the Regiment? I have the 68W w/ opt 40 contract and I was under the assumption it's the fasted route to become a Ranger Medic. I'm not looking for the fastest or easiest route btw, I'm just slightly confused.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 26, 2018)

kjk01 said:


> Can you please clarify on the routes into the Regiment? I have the 68W w/ opt 40 contract and I was under the assumption *it's the fasted route to become a Ranger Medic*. I'm not looking for the fastest or easiest route btw, I'm just slightly confused.



It's the ONLY ROUTE to become a Ranger Medic. 

Think about it this way: How complicated is the human anatomy?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Inside the Special Operations Combat Medic Course • The Havok Journal


----------



## kjk01 (Dec 27, 2018)

Centermass said:


> It's the ONLY ROUTE to become a Ranger Medic.
> 
> Think about it this way: How complicated is the human anatomy?



Sorry sir, I completely misunderstood you. I thought you were referring to it as the longest route a Ranger Medic can take rather than what you actually meant.


----------



## E_Savij (Dec 4, 2019)

Centermass said:


> You go to RASP first. Then PreSOCM, and then to SOCM for the next year.



Did I see that right that 68X within the 75th attend SOCM? That isn't only reserved for 68W??


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2019)

E_Savij said:


> Did I see that right that 68X within the 75th attend SOCM? That isn't only reserved for 68W??



Per the site rules, youneed to post an Intro in the Introductions subforum. This needs to be your next post.


----------



## E_Savij (Dec 4, 2019)

AWP said:


> Per the site rules, youneed to post an Intro in the Introductions subforum. This needs to be your next post.


----------



## E_Savij (Dec 4, 2019)

Apologies. The UI is kinda throwing me. It's up now.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 5, 2019)

E_Savij said:


> Did I see that right that 68X within the 75th attend SOCM? That isn't only reserved for 68W??



A 68X means your MOS is pending until you successfully complete 68W AIT at Ft. Sam. Until then, you are a 68X. Capiche?


----------



## E_Savij (Dec 5, 2019)

Centermass said:


> A 68X means your MOS is pending until you successfully complete 68W AIT at Ft. Sam. Until then, you are a 68X. Capiche?



I thought OP, as well as myself, were inquiring about MOS 68X, Behavioral Health Specialist. 

It's one of the qualified MOS within the 75th, but I haven't been able to find any info about it with recruiters or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 5, 2019)

E_Savij said:


> I thought OP, as well as myself, were inquiring about MOS 68X, Behavioral Health Specialist.
> 
> It's one of the qualified MOS within the 75th, but I haven't been able to find any info about it with recruiters or anyone else for that matter.



Ok. You mean the ACTUAL 68X MOS. You confused me when you referenced 68W within your post. And no, you do not attend SOCM program. 

If you make it to the Regiment, your day to day life job description is everything required of any Ranger, first and foremost, and all that entails, then the performance of your assigned MOS.


----------



## Brill (Dec 5, 2019)

Centermass said:


> If you make it to the Regiment, your day to day life job description is everything required of any Ranger, first and foremost, and all that entails, then the performance of your assigned MOS.



It seems, from my incredibly limited experience, THIS ^^^ is what separates Rangers from the rest of SOF intel so I can see how it would proliferate throughout.


----------

